# New cork lights for displaying



## Dewfus (May 27, 2020)

Love these things


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 28, 2020)

I like those and the rotating illuminated displays. They look like a thick coaster that revolves and is illuminated. Lights up the bottle from the bottom. Great pictures dewey.


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 29, 2020)

My wife did something similar with a couple of old Mason jars, looks nice man


----------



## Dewfus (May 29, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> My wife did something similar with a couple of old Mason jars, looks nice man


Ty kind sir


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 29, 2020)

That is a great idea Dewfus! Looks great and I am definitely trying this idea of yours.


----------



## Dewfus (May 29, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> That is a great idea Dewfus! Looks great and I am definitely trying this idea of yours.


Ty  I found them on Amazon cork lights . JUST ORDERED 12 OF THESE solar mason jar lights !!


----------



## treeguyfred (May 30, 2020)

Yeah Buddy I got the same lights from Instagram and my girl and I love 'em



We've found and bought four different colors... warm white, cool white, red, and blue.
Great minds....
~Fred


----------



## Dewfus (May 30, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> Yeah Buddy I got the same lights from Instagram and my girl and I love 'emView attachment 208026View attachment 208027We've found and bought four different colors... warm white, cool white, red, and blue.
> Great minds....
> ~Fred


That's awsome my friend they are cool right lol I ordered mason jar lids with these lights on them


----------



## Cola-Coca (Apr 11, 2021)

Dewey made me do it!


----------

